# Northern Virginia reptile expo



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

hey there dendroboard ! I was just wondering , is anyone from the Maryland ,DC ,Virginia area going to go to the expo in Manassas this weekend??
Vendors or just other memebers? It would be a great opportunity to meet some fellow 
Dart enthusiasts.


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

I may poke my head in...


----------

